

Build Tools for iOS - Smiller
http://www.objc.io/issue-6/

======
hexis
This is actually "[a] periodical about best practices and advanced techniques
in Objective-C." It turned out to be more interesting than the HN title made
it seem.

~~~
aram
You have to admin that it doesn't happen too often :D

------
nicholassmith
They also now have a Newsstand app, which is predictably lovely. One of the
best programming resources I'm subscribed too, the articles are always
interesting and I always learn something new from them.

~~~
prehkugler
I subscribe to this and NSHipster. What other Obj-C resources do you follow?

~~~
peyton
Mike Ash's articles are the most in-depth I've seen.

[http://mikeash.com/pyblog/](http://mikeash.com/pyblog/)

~~~
sjtgraham
Yikes, that index page is incredibly hard to read, the actual content pages
are much easier to read though. Looks like a solid resource, thanks.

~~~
perishabledave
It's worth it to go through the archives of Friday Q&A on Mike Ash's site.

------
0x09
> There are a lot of other analyses that clang does for you. If you clone the
> clang repository and go to lib/StaticAnalyzer/Checkers, you’ll see all the
> static checkers.

You can get a list of these from clang with `clang -cc1 -analyzer-checker-
help`

Looks like this
[http://pastie.org/pastes/8466312/text](http://pastie.org/pastes/8466312/text)

------
kyle_martin1
Love objc.io and their consistent quality iOS articles. I learn at least a few
new things with every newsletter.

------
marcosero
Love objc.io Best iOS articles ever

------
chrisdroukas
How does Travis CI stack up against the builtin continuous integration new to
Xcode 5?

~~~
novum
Travis CI (for now) is stuck on iOS 6, so you're out of luck if you're
targeting 7. They expect to resolve this soon. You must also subscribe to a
paid plan if you want Travis to build your private repo. That said, I use
Travis for _all_ of my iOS 6-compatible public cocoapods on Github.

Xcode 5's built-in Xcode bots require OS X Mavericks Server ($20) and, in my
experience, has a very brittle setup if you're using Cocoapods. It's probably
fine for simpler projects.

I've personally been running Jenkins locally. My build script:

    
    
      - Downloads provisioning profiles from Apple's dev center using Cupertino[0]
      - Builds and codesigns my app using Xctool[1]
      - Archives the app with xcrun
      - Builds my app again with the Testflight library, then uploads the result to TF
    

[0] [https://github.com/nomad/cupertino](https://github.com/nomad/cupertino)

[1] [https://github.com/facebook/xctool](https://github.com/facebook/xctool)
\-- the only Facebook product I use!

Edit: Jenkins has an Xcode plugin, though I don't use it (I use xctool
instead). I do use Jenkins' Testflight plugin, which makes it very easy to
upload your build to testflight and include the build's changelog in your
release notes.

~~~
mikehotel
Thanks for the Jenkins info. If you have an iOS Developer account, OS X
Mavericks Server is available at no additional cost.

------
kingi
Maven integration - [https://github.com/sap-production/xcode-maven-
plugin](https://github.com/sap-production/xcode-maven-plugin)

------
Aqua_Geek
I’d be interested in hearing what other devs are using for iOS builds. All the
options I’ve tried have been pretty terrible.

